# Moderator help needed



## mightyatom (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry for the duplicate post but I have no other way of contacting a mod as I can't post replies or pm. For some reason I have recently been stopped from posting replies and it says I need mod approval. @Mingster can you please take a look?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your posts need moderator approval as you have little posting history. This is an automatic procedure. This will reduce as your post count mounts. You just need a wee bit of patience mate. Multiple submissions of your posts will only slow the process down.


----------



## mightyatom (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks buddy. Is there anyway to get my posts approved as I have made several over the past few days that aren't showing?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mightyatom said:


> Thanks buddy. Is there anyway to get my posts approved as I have made several over the past few days that aren't showing?


I assume they must be showing now as there are none in the queue...


----------



## PowermanEU (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope it is alright to use this thread, since I'd like to get in touch with a mod or admin, too. Any chance for that?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PowermanEU said:


> Hope it is alright to use this thread, since I'd like to get in touch with a mod or admin, too. Any chance for that?


Use the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom left of the page.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Can I also ask while you're here....how to like a post?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Newperson said:


> Can I also ask while you're here....how to like a post?


Click the 'like this post' link at the bottom of each posting box. Unless you're using tapatalk which, apparently, doesn't allow this feature...


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Click the 'like this post' link at the bottom of each posting box. Unless you're using tapatalk which, apparently, doesn't allow this feature...


Yeah it's not giving me the option. I can only give rep or report a post.

Cheers mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Click the 'like this post' link at the bottom of each posting box. Unless you're using tapatalk which, apparently, doesn't allow this feature...


It does now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Click the 'like this post' link at the bottom of each posting box. Unless you're using tapatalk which, apparently, doesn't allow this feature...


The new tapatalk does.

Sorry just seen its already had a reply


----------



## PowermanEU (Jan 6, 2015)

PowermanEU said:


> Hope it is alright to use this thread, since I'd like to get in touch with a mod or admin, too. Any chance for that?


Cherrs Mingster,

already tried that. Wasn't so sure if somebody is checking those incoming messages, though. Thanks for your help.


----------

